# Cruze engine replacement !! please get in :)



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It would be easier and very likely cheaper to trade your Cruze for a Verano.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

If you really want that engine, buy a Cobalt SS/TC 2008-2010. It would be a very expensive and extremely complicated swap to put in the Cruze. There are to many electronic components interconnected and communicating in these new cars that are very model specific. The physical ability to fit the engine in the Cruze is the least of your concern.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Considering a Turbo Verano is like 10k more.....might be cheaper to swap everything over out a wrecked car or something.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> If you really want that engine, buy a Cobalt SS/TC 2008-2010. It would be a very expensive and extremely complicated swap to put in the Cruze. There are to many electronic components interconnected and communicating in these new cars that are very model specific. The physical ability to fit the engine in the Cruze is the least of your concern.





obermd said:


> It would be easier and very likely cheaper to trade your Cruze for a Verano.



I agree with both of these honestly, but it really depends on if you're doing it yourself or if you're gonna have a shop build it... Fitment I think would be the least of your worries these aren't like hondas where you can pick a different motor everyday and it will work.

Surprisingly tho the motor isn't to badly priced on ebay 
12 13 Buick Regal 2 0T Engine Motor 6K Miles LKQ | eBay


----------

